# Minn Kota Bad Control Board?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Make sure your connections are good and your battery has proper charge.


----------



## Timoto (Feb 7, 2018)

Battery is brand new but I will have it tested. I have checked and sanded the connections already no change.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Sounds like a battery / pwr supply issue. Try sanding corrosion off leads. They glaze over pretty quick. Control board easy to trade out if you have to. Can always take head apart to eye ball it Good luck


----------

